# Magnetventile, zu schaltende Geräte & welche Steuerung?



## DbSam (7. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

die Sonne hat sich für diesen Sommer anscheinend abgemeldet, also wird dieser Sommer ein Bastelsommer.

In Kürze habe ich im Anschlussraum ein paar Löcher in der Wand ...
Vier davon sollen mit 1'' PE-Rohr bestückt werden und drei werden mit 5-adrigem Erdkabel wieder zugestopft.

Drei PE-Rohranschlüsse sollen mittels Magnetventil bedient werden, ebenso sollen  drei, vier Elektroanschlüsse gesteuert werden. Alles im Anschlussraum, also trocken.

Ich habe zwei Fragen bevor ich loslege:

Welche 1'' Magnetventile sind zu empfehlen? Geht solches Zeugs?  Oder doch besser in dieser Richtung?
Welche Steuerung würdet Ihr empfehlen? (bitte kein Androidgepfuschel)
Ich muss die Steuerung nicht aus Grönland fernbedienen können. Es reicht wenn ich die Kiste einmal eingestellt habe, dass diese dann macht was sie soll. 
Wenn diese Steuerung zusätzlich ein Interface besitzt, dann kann ich mich im Winter mal dran setzen. Bis dahin soll sie aber ihr Zeugs allein erledigen.

Das war es auch schon mit meiner Frage.


Danke,
Gruß Carsten


----------



## mitch (7. Mai 2017)

DbSam schrieb:


> dann macht was sie soll.


was soll sie den machen,  oder


----------



## DbSam (7. Mai 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> was soll sie den machen,  oder


Sie soll schalten und walten.
Ich möchte derjenige welcher sein, der,   und seiner Frau bei der Gartenarbeit zuschaut.

Die Steuerung soll zeitgesteuert die Magnetventile bedienen und bissel Licht, eine Pumpe und einen Membranlüfter ein- und ausschalten. Muss also kein Hochspannungsschalter aus dem Umspannwerk sein. 
Den Rest der Zeit darf die Steuerung ruhig vor sich hin dösen, ich komme auch nicht nachschauen.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## mitch (7. Mai 2017)

mein vorschlag: arduino  & rtc


----------



## marcus18488 (7. Mai 2017)

Wann sollen die magnetventile schalten? Wenn was überläuft, bei Tastendruck, oder Dunkelheit? 
Könnt dir wie Mitch Arduino empfehlen


----------



## DbSam (7. Mai 2017)

DbSam schrieb:


> Wenn diese Steuerung zusätzlich ein Interface besitzt, dann kann ich mich im Winter mal dran setzen.





DbSam schrieb:


> Die Steuerung soll *zeitgesteuert* die Magnetventile bedienen und bissel Licht, eine Pumpe und einen Membranlüfter ein- und ausschalten. Muss also kein Hochspannungsschalter aus dem Umspannwerk sein.



Ja, da sitz ich nun, ich armer Tropf ...

Ich habe diesen Sommer leider gar keine Zeit für solche Basteleien. Ich benötige leider 'eine Kiste' zum einbauen, einstellen, läuft und fertig. Das muss kein Hightech sein, nur funktionieren.
An einem Interface kann ich im Winter basteln ... Im Moment laufe ich beruflich und mit dem privaten Zeugs auf Anschlag.


Danke trotzdem,
Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (7. Mai 2017)

Also sowas wie eine Zeitschaltuhr und ein Treppenlichtrelais ?
Oder doch eher sowas : http://www.h-tronic.eu/product_info.php?info=p442_wasserpegelschalter-wps-5000.html
Mit Steuerung über einen Sensor?
Habe leider immer noch nicht genau erfasst was du mit den Magnetventilen wann Steuern willst ?????


----------



## DbSam (7. Mai 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Habe leider immer noch nicht genau erfasst was du mit den Magnetventilen wann Steuern willst ?????



Die 'noch zu ermittelnde Kiste' soll zeitgesteuert die  Magnetventile öffnen und schließen.
Über ein Magnetventil soll den Teich befüllt werden. Ein Pegelschalter ist nicht erforderlich, dient gleichzeitig als automatischer TWW. Täglich 15 Min sollten reichen.
Die anderen beiden betreiben die 'Hunterdüsen' - also wenn mal wieder Sommer sein sollte. 
Die Tropfrohre werden aus dem noch zu bauenden Filterhäusel betrieben. Vielleicht aber auch gleich aus dem Anschlussraum. Habe mich da noch nicht endgültig entschieden. Also wären es dann 5 Magnetventile.
Wasser ist kein Problem, da habe ich genügend übrig.

Die Membranpumpe und das Licht soll ebenfalls zeitgesteuert geschalten werden.

Wenn die 'noch zu ermittelnde Kiste' ein Interface hat, dann ist das schön. Kann mich darum aber erst später kümmern.
Ansonsten sollte/muss die Kiste nicht unbedingt ins Internet und auf den Server vom Hersteller angewiesen sein. Sicherheitslücken kann ich selbst programmieren. 

Habe ich jetzt alle Klarheiten beseitigt? 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## mitch (7. Mai 2017)

na dann kauf dir ein paar davon: https://www.qwant.com/?q=steckdosen zeitschaltuhr&t=images
die Bedienung der Zeitschaltuhren ist meist recht einfach und du bist sehr flexibel beim Einstellen der Zeiten


----------



## DbSam (7. Mai 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> na dann kauf dir ein paar davon: https://www.qwant.com/?q=steckdosen zeitschaltuhr&t=images


Mit dem Zeugs kann sich ein Erzgebigler totwerfen ...
Aber ich hatte eigentlich nicht vor Weihnachtsutensilien im Anschlussraum  zu installieren. Das sieht doch dann ungefähr so aus.

Gut, danke, ich schau mal weiter...


Hat zufällig noch jemand einen Tipp, eine Empfehlung, eine Antwort auf meine erste Frage?:


DbSam schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei Fragen bevor ich loslege:
> 
> Welche 1'' Magnetventile sind zu empfehlen? Geht solches Zeugs? Oder doch besser in dieser Richtung?




Danke,
Gruß Carsten


----------



## mariohbs (8. Mai 2017)

Also ich habe bei mir für die Nachfüllung ein Gardena Magnetventil aus der alten Wiesen Bewässerung verbaut. Da ich beim Teichbau die Rohre der alten Bewässerung auch Wasserleitungen wiederverwertet habe, passte das ganz gut.


----------



## DbSam (9. Mai 2017)

Moin moin,

ich habe doch kein altes Magntventil von Gardena ...

Also im Moment hänge ich bei der Siemens Logo!8 ... 1FB00-0BA8 ...  fest. 
Die wird es wahrscheinlich auch. Rein in den Schaltschrank, Kabel anstecken, Ethernetkabel ran, keine Bastelei, fertsch. Und ausbaufähig ist sie auch. 
Damit kann ich auch die Küchenbeleuchtung für meine Frau steuern. Was will man mehr? 

Magnetventile sind auch bestellt ...
Schaun wir mal 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Geisy (10. Mai 2017)

Ich steuer meine Magnetventile damit, samt DCF Funkuhr:
* defekter Link entfernt *
Nur für eine Zeitsteuerung wäre mir die Logo als Lösung zu groß.


----------



## DbSam (10. Mai 2017)

Danke für den Tipp. 

Hhhmmm, auf dem Trip war ich auch.
Seltsamerweise ist die Logo!8-Lösung inklusive Software preiswerter als diese Wochenzeitschaltuhr von Hager.
Und mit der Logo!8-Lösung bin ich sogar für künftige Spielereien/Ideen gerüstet.

Oder ich übersehe etwas grundsätzliches ... 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Mai 2017)

Es kommt noch auf die benörigte Hardware davor- Schaltnetzteil 24V (so 10A wenn man ggf. noch einen Tf Motor damit betreibt) und Hardware dahinter (Lastrelais bei induktiven Lasten wie Motore, Pumpen etc..).

Auch wenn die LOGO Relais verbaut hat- kommen die ggf. an ihre Grenzen.
Ich pers. würde immer mit den Ausgängen der LOGO Relais ansteuern und die "Lasten" über die Relaikontakte laufen lassen.
So ein Relais ist schnell und günstig gewechselt- eine LOGO mit defekten Ausgang ist teurer Schrott.

Ausgänge der LOGO gibt es als Relais- oder Transistorvariante- zumindest bei den von mir verwendeten LOGO 6 24 C.

LOGO 24V und Transistorausgänge würde ich nehmen plus Relais. So Kleinigkeiten in meinem LOGO- Steuerungströt.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn sich hier jemand mit der LOGO 8 beschäftigt und wirklich Idiotensicher (für mich) die ganzen Einstellungen und Netzwerkgeschichten hier beschreibt.
Das kann schon anstrengend werden, wenn ich immer zur Steuerung laufen muß, um zu gucken wie oft der TF gespült wurde....
So könnte ich faul auf der Terrasse liegen bleiben und am Handy.....


----------



## DbSam (10. Mai 2017)

Hallo Thorsten,



DbSam schrieb:


> im Moment hänge ich bei der Siemens Logo!8 ... 1*FB*00-0BA8 ... fest.



Hhmm, ich wüsste jetzt keinen Grund, warum man die 24V Variante bevorzugen sollte, wenn das Teil im Sicherungsschrank installiert ist. Oder?
Wie oben zitiert, würde ich die Netzspannungsvariante (6ED1052-1FB00-0BA8 - hier im PDF die techn. Daten) bevorzugen, 10A Schaltstrom sollten im Normalfall ausreichen. Schaltrelais für um die 12€ kann man immer noch dahinter klemmen. (Dann hat man den Preis für die Wochenschaltuhr von Hager erreicht.  )

Die Netzwerkgeschichte ist simpel und für den Anfang gibt es einige Beispiele.
Für meine Anfangsbedürfnisse komme ich vielleicht sogar mit den paar Tasten am Gerät aus.
Im nächsten Winter kann ich mich dann schlauer machen und 'spielen'. Jetzt muss das Ding nur schnell funktionieren. 

Eines aber habe ich noch mitgenommen:
Ich ziehe noch ein zusätzliches, zur Zeit unbenötigtes Kabel durch die Wand, um für spätere Steuerungsgeschichten die evtl. nötigen Fühler/Sonden anschließen zu können ...


Gruß Carsten


PS:
Es klingt viel zu einfach. Irgendetwas scheine ich zu übersehen


----------



## mariohbs (11. Mai 2017)

DbSam schrieb:


> Und mit der Logo!8-Lösung bin ich sogar für künftige Spielereien/Ideen gerüstet



Na ja, bei mir war es eher anders herum. Bei mir ist schon alles mit Spielereien ausgestattet, sozusagen die "Zukunft" schon angekommen. Vom Rolladen bis zum Licht hängt alles an verschiedenen Komponenten und wird mit IoBroker zusammen über Tablets oder Alexas gesteuert. Da das alles schon da war, braucht ich das Magnetventil ja nur zu integrieren und mir keinen Kopf über die Steuerung machen


----------



## DbSam (12. Mai 2017)

Ne, mit künftigen Spielereien/Ideen meinte ich eher 'Zeugs' am und für den Teich und dessen Umfeld.
Und das muss einfach nur still und leise im Hintergrund funktionieren, da möchte ich nicht andauernd irgendein Handy oder Tablet zur Bedienung zücken müssen.
Alexa, Echo, Siri, Cortana und Co., die haben bei mir Hausverbot. 

Im Moment sieht es so aus, dass es die 8er Logo wird. Da kann ich auch einfach noch ein paar Taster integrieren ...
Auch aus Sicht vom Gesamtpreis wäre das eine gute Lösung.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## DbSam (15. Mai 2017)

Danke an alle,

die Würfel sind gefallen:
Es wird eine LOGO! 12/24RCEo (6ED1052-2MD00-0BA8)  mit Zusatzmodul DM16 24R (6ED1055-1NB10-0BA2) und die Magnetventile in teurer (Edelstahlausführung).
Zusätzlich ein Dämmerungsschalter, zwei Bewegungsmelder, Wasserstandsfühler und Thermometer PTC 1000.
12er Kabel wir noch zusätzlich ins Filterhaus gelegt, welches 6m vom Teich entfernt sein unbeachtetes Dasein fristen wird. (Nur um mal kurz eine Beziehung zum Nachbarthread herzustellen. )
Und fertsch.

Somit ist alles relativ preisgünstig abgedeckt, Teichtechnik und Umgebung mit integrierter exorbitanter Rasensprengung und Beetbetröpfelung. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## ThorstenC (16. Mai 2017)

Filterhaus 6m vom Teich klingt perfekt!
Sieh mal zu, dass ggf. noch ein Überspannungsschutz vor die Steuerung in die Unterverteilung kommt.
Wäre doch schade, wenn.....es der Steuerung wie meinem alten Laptop gehen würde...
Frage auch da ggf. einen "Elektriker"....

Hast Du einen link zu den Magnetventilen?
Dankeschön


----------



## Mushi (16. Mai 2017)

Ich habe mich für diese MV entschieden (24V AC):

http://www.gardena.com/de/produkte/...ssteuerung/bewasserungsventil-24-v/900904101/

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## DbSam (17. Mai 2017)

Antwort kommt spät, war irgendwie verhindert ...
 

Ja, dieses Gardenasystem hatte ich auch schon im Auge bevor ich wirr im Kopf wurde und den ganzen Garten zerstört habe.
Sieht in der Werbung immer so schön aus, wenn diese Kiste in der Demo verbuddelt ist. Praktisch muss man die Kiste auch irgendwie einbetonieren/befestigen damit das so schön hält und nicht verdreckt.
Wenn man jedoch weiß, dass eine Bombe in den Garten einschlägt und man auch ein Graben zum Anschlussraum buddeln muss, dann mutierte die Gardenageschichte bei mir zur zweiten Wahl. Ob ich nun drei oder sieben Löcher in die Wand bohre, das macht (fast) keinen Unterschied. Aber die Ventile und deren Steuerung sitzen im Trockenen und die Entwässerung ist ein Kinderspiel.

Thorsten wollte einen Link zu den Magnetventilen:
Zweiwegeventil mit automatischer Rückstellung
Beim Dreiwegeventil ist die Sache schwieriger. Komischerweise findet man fast keine Ausführung in Edelstahl.
Erster Versuch sind diese Ventile. Die sind aber noch nicht da. Ansonsten dann halt dieses.
Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass ich auch mit dem ersten Ventil die beim Zweiten beschriebene Grundeinstellung einstellen kann.

Was sich heute bei der Buddelei im leichten Sandboden noch herausgestellt hat:
   
(Titelfoto von einem leichten sandigen Boden )

Wir konnten heute nicht ganz so buddeln wie ich wohl wollte und deshalb muss ich meine Technik etwas umplanen. Aus diesem Grund benötige ich noch ein Wasserstandsfühler. Die Realisierung erfolgt durch drei Edelstahlstäbe und ein Relais, welches das Signal an die Logo weitergibt. Die Daten von diesem Relais kenne noch nicht, da dieses Relais vom Elektriker heute bestellt wurde und erst in ein paar Tagen bei mir ist. Bei Bedarf kann ich diese Daten gern nachliefern.

Ansonsten erhält die ganze Teichtechnik einen eigenen Kreis mit einem separaten FI-Schutzschalter, um diese Technik vom Haus abzukoppeln. Die Verlegung und Installation der Elektrik erledige ich. Das ist kein Problem, war vor vielen Jahren ein Teil meiner Ausbildung. Nur die Installation im Sicherungs- und Verteilerschrank und die gesamte Abschlussprüfung, das darf mein™ Elektriker erledigen. Der kennt sich da dann doch besser aus. 
Mit ihm habe ich auch die komplette Installation abgesprochen und letztendlich auch 'abnicken' lassen.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
@ThorstenC zum angesprochenen Überspannungsschutz:
Ich bin da nur teilweise bei Dir. 
Ein Überspannungsschutz ist nicht grundsätzlich verkehrt. Dieser bringt aber als alleinige Maßnahme nicht besonders viel und wiegt Dich auch in falscher Sicherheit. Dies ist im Wiki ganz gut beschrieben.
Ich z.B. wohne im Gebirge auf dem Lande und bekomme meinen Strom über die Freileitung serviert. Etwa aller zwei, drei Jahre 'bin ich bei Gewitter mit einem oder zwei Geräten an der Reihe'. Gern auch hinter zwei Überspannungsschutzgeräten wie vor zwei Jahren der Monitor. Einzig den Server hat es noch nicht erwischt, denn der hängt hinter einer USV.
Interessant ist auch immer der Tag nach so einem Gewitter wenn man sein (teures) blitzgeschädigtes Teil wegen der Versicherung zur Begutachtung zum Reparaturservice bringt. Man ist nie(!) allein ...
Kleine Dinge gehen meist so durch, aber ab einer bestimmten Summe will die Versicherung einen (teuren) Zettel vom Service. Wahrscheinlich wird doch zuviel Schindluder getrieben.


----------



## Mushi (17. Mai 2017)

Weshalb muss es Edelstahl sein? Die Spule selber ist wichtiger, das sie eher verschleißt.

Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## DbSam (17. Mai 2017)

Ich habe keine Ahnung.
War auf Nachfrage eine Empfehlung von meinem 'Sanitärheinz', welchen ich seit Jahren kenne und eigentlich vertraue.
Es ist kein Trinkwasser was durch den Hahn durchfließt: 'Da nimmt man dann eigentlich Edelstahl' ...
Ich lasse mich gern eines anderen belehren und tausche die Dinger dann halt zurück.

Die Spulen sind kein Problem. Die sind nur aufgesetzt und angeschraubt, die kann man einfach tauschen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Mushi (18. Mai 2017)

Wieso ist es kein Trinkwasser? Bei mir läuft das Frischwasser vom Wasserwerk durch das Magnetventil.

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## DbSam (18. Mai 2017)

Bei mir kommt es aus einer (natürlich) unterirdischen Zisterne und ist etwas weicher.


----------



## DbSam (20. Mai 2017)

Moin moin zusammen,

ich kann die Daten für das Relais zur Füllstandsüberwachung nachliefern: finder 72.01
Muss mir jetzt nur noch drei Edelstahlstäbe besorgen ...

Für solche Steuerungszwecke habe ich mir neben einem zusätzlichen 10adrigem Kabel (1,5er) noch eine Telefonleitung zum einbuddeln besorgt.
Ich denke, dass mir noch ein paar Ideen kommen können und die freien Adern nicht so schnell ausgehen werden. 


Gruß Carsten


----------

